# bitmap2lcd o software para lcd grafico 128 x 64 puntos.



## darkohcl19 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en esta comunidad siempre había encontrado lo que necesitaba en ella pero en esta ocasión aparentemente no eh podido localizar donde descargar esta aplicación ya visite la página del autor pero aparentemente hay que pagar por ella mientras que en otras me encuentro información de que es de licencia freeware bueno espero poder recibir ayuda ya que estoy iniciando con un proyecto con utilización del pic18f4550 y el lcd de 128 x 64 Líneas y esta aplicación tengo entendido ayuda mucho en la generación de matrices gracias.


----------



## hotpadrino (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo tambien lo estoy necesitando, espero alguien pueda compartir el enlace. Encontre uno que se llama bmp2lcd y genera unas matrices pero al graficarlas aparecen cosas raras, a lo mejor no lo estoy usando bien, si alguien puede ilustrarnos seria excelente.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 24, 2012)

> Encontre uno que se llama bmp2lcd y genera unas matrices pero al graficarlas aparecen cosas raras



Saludos... revisen bien la ponderación de los bits de la trama... hagan pruebas con imagenes compuestas por líneas horizontales o patrones bien definidos para que den más fácil con el error. Saludos


----------



## reico0329 (Abr 4, 2012)

bueno hola a todos  un cordial saludo mi consulta es por que estoy  buscando quien tiene el  bitmap2lcd que me ayude  estoy en un proyecto para mi estudio y quiero darle una muy buena presentación a glcd les agradezco infinitamente a quien me pueda colaborar


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 4, 2012)

No tengo ese, pero si de verdad quieres darle una muy buena presentacion a tu proyecto yo te sugiero que pruebes VisualGLCD de mikroelektronika.

Ahi mismo puedes bajarte una version de prueba de sus compiladores y entre las la herramientas traen una que te permite convertir las imagenes BMP para mostrarlas en tu lcd


----------



## reico0329 (Abr 4, 2012)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta este programa que me dices es el que estoy trabajando el genera el mapara de bitd  y la imagen pero  cuando la monto a proteus no me corre la imagen  sale unas lines y llaaaa y no se que hacer


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2012)

Yo que tu dejaba de simular en proteus, a mi me ha dado mas problemas que soluciones.


----------



## reico0329 (Abr 5, 2012)

si te entiendo pero la verdad no conozco otro simulador puesto que solo nos enseñaron a manejar este pero yo creo que es las dimensiones  que no permite que la imagen no sale bien  y pos lo peor es que no entiendo muy bien  de esto de  poner a correr la imagen


----------



## fabyto69 (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola muy buenos días...quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a conseguir el software Bitmap2LCD...lo he buscado por toda partes y nada q lo encuentro...si alguien me pouede ayudar con esto se lo agradecería muchísimo...ya q necesito hacer un proyecto con una GLCD y me handicho q este programita es muy bueno...a todos mil gracias..


----------

